# Why nginx won't start?



## ikevin8me (Nov 2, 2017)

I usually put nginx and postgres in separate jails. But this time I put them in the host system.

postgresql started. but nginx won't start.

In /usr/local/etc/rc.d:

```
-rwx------  1 root  wheel  2863 Oct 28 23:06 nginx
-rwx------  1 root  wheel  3276 Oct 19 15:41 postgresql
```

And in /etc/rc.conf:

```
postgresql_enable="YES"
nginx_enable="YES"
```

What can be wrong? Upon reboot, I expect both postgresql and nginx to start. But nginx won't. However, I can start it manually with "service nginx start". So, what's wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2017)

Permissions of /usr/local/etc/rc.d/* don't look correct. They're usually 555, yours are 700.


----------

